# Dear Boy



## MrCinos (Dec 16, 2015)

If you haven't tried this manhwa yet, *do it*.



It's basically *justice boner: the manhwa*. The most satisfying thing centered around bullying that I've ever read.

28 yo guy methodically beats everliving shit out of high school bullies without any remorse and without giving a fuck whether it makes them cripples for life or worse. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




---





Definitely one of the more ruthless MCs I've seen lately.

The art is really good too, a bit simplistic, but clean and not without its own identity. 

*Read Online*: Chapter 42 out on Batoto.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 18, 2015)

29th chapter.

Feels good when the scum get what they deserve. 

Interested to see how strong is the old man. I just hope MC doesn't get some lasting injury which will make him underperform later.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2015)

Those are some of the weirdest expressions of pain I've ever read
Like what the hell is "keahk" supposed to sound like

Oh right, it's korean
They're always like that


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 18, 2015)

30 chapter. Translators are on a roll.


----------



## OS (Dec 18, 2015)

They're probably catching up and it won't be hard cleaning a webcomic. I also hear korean is super easy to learn


----------



## Luciana (Dec 18, 2015)

The raws: 
Pretty easy to understand without translation.

I find this comic unintentionally funny  Bigbro and Boss keep appearing out of thin air behind someone's back and it's hilarious.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh dear. I risk having some violent dreams after reading this. Shouldn't read stuff like this before going to sleep.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow the roof jump came out of nowhere. I would've understood if it was the glasses kid but not the younger brother. That not only seemed way out of charcter but also nobody just decides to try too kill themselves after one severe beating. And even then he could've just asked his apparently super strong big brother for help like every normal kid that has a strong older brother. It all just doesn't make sense.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 20, 2015)

Chapter 31.

---

I hope MC doesn't get a knife wound whle trying to prevent the girl becoming a murderer.


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2015)

Chapter 200


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 21, 2015)

F*** yeah! One down, another got his balls smashed. Atta girl! But I think the boss will try to stop her.


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> *Wow the roof jump came out of nowhere.* I would've understood if it was the glasses kid but not the younger brother. That not only seemed way out of charcter but also nobody just decides to try too kill themselves after one severe beating. And even then he could've just asked his apparently super strong big brother for help like every normal kid that has a strong older brother. It all just doesn't make sense.



True, it was kind of a jarring moment in the story.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks old man


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 22, 2015)

Chapter 34


----------



## God (Dec 22, 2015)

Fuckin recorded their confessions and put it on Facebook 

Lee Yong Jin is a SAVAGE.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 22, 2015)

This is such a feel-good manga.


A manga where someone does all the things to assholes, that we always wanted done.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2015)

based chapter


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 23, 2015)

Letting everyone know about what those assholes did is even better than maiming them. Finally some real justice in this manhwa.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 23, 2015)

damn 
looks so Korean
I bet it's Korean
I'm so into theirs stuff atm


----------



## God (Dec 23, 2015)

Chapter 200

Min Cheul is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just when I started to think Min Cheul wasn't as bad as those other guys who scam people and rape girls. He's a fucking madman.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 24, 2015)

Can't wait to see him suffering.

Then again the build up with him has been quite strong so it might not go as smoothly for MC.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2015)

New chapter


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 26, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> Can't wait to see him suffering.
> 
> Then again the build up with him has been quite strong so it might not go as smoothly for MC.



Former boxer that quit vs professional bodyguard with Karate background

Nah, he going to get his ass kicked


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2015)

I had a nagging feeling in the back of my mind that Yong Ju was thrown off the roof. Looks like I was right.

And lol at Min Cheul. Lil ho is shook as fuck.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 26, 2015)

Re-read chapter 16 and noticed that the name of Hyung's boss is Choi Cheul Min. Oh god. What if he is Choi Min Cheul's father?


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2015)

^ Yep, that's whats gonna happen.


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2015)

Chapter 37 is out. 

Thank God we are getting it daily atm. I couldn't handle the wait.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 27, 2015)

Aww, it was too short. It's not fun to see the same guy get beaten up again.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 27, 2015)

That new chapter


----------



## Cromer (Dec 27, 2015)

Well now, what's this manwha all abou-

*Justice Boner at Full Throttle*

...well, can't argue with that.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 27, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> Aww, it was too short. It's not fun to see the same guy get beaten up again.


The guy didnt _get_ his lesson. So to me it feels satisfactory to see him beaten again. As long as he eases up into bullying again, I wouldn mind seeing him beaten for the 3rd time as well, just to a bigger extreme.


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2015)

He shouldve understood the first time.

Lee Yong Jin


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2015)

Chapter 200


----------



## Smoke (Dec 28, 2015)

Dat beautiful ending


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sadly, next time we see the little fucker, both of his eyes are fine.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 29, 2015)

^ Thanks for spoiling that.
/s

Once again a satisfactory chapter, loved the cigarette bit at the end. Maybe _this time_ the guy will learn something, hopefully.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2015)

And if he doesn't, well, beatdown #3 awaits...


----------



## Smoke (Dec 29, 2015)

And of course, every great ride must come to an end.

We know that bitch is gonna place his face.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 30, 2015)

Some wise words from the crazy avenger. Though I don't agree that his actions didn't benefit the bullied guy: it's better to live as a loser than a vegetable like his little brother.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 30, 2015)

So who's betting that the bitch will get rekt


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh fuck, I can tell that bitch is going to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 31, 2015)

Chapter 40

Add another bitch to the pain in the ass list.


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2015)

All that shit about snitching and he goes and tells his mommy


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 1, 2016)

Chapter 41.

Nice going there teacher.


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2016)

MISS KIM IS A FUCKING BOSS


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Those are some of the weirdest expressions of pain I've ever read
> Like what the hell is "keahk" supposed to sound like
> 
> Oh right, it's korean
> They're always like that



remember "Kuk!!!" from veritas?


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2016)

Started reading this a week ago thanks to this thread, intense and fun!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 1, 2016)

i just caught up to this webtoon

it's revenge porn, but not the really bad kind 

was a satisfying way to spend an hour


----------



## Cromer (Jan 1, 2016)

Is Kyung-Hoon...trying to straighten his life out? That was unexpected.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 1, 2016)

Chapter 42


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 2, 2016)

Huh, so Hyung's boss isn't Min Cheul's father after all. So the similar names are just a coincidence? Or maybe they are still related, but in a different way?

And look, that's the MC's little sister. I'm worried about where this is going...


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2016)

Chapter 200


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 2, 2016)

Already imagining double revenge from both MC and that boy's father.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 3, 2016)

MrCinos said:


> Already imagining double revenge from both MC and that boy's father.



Actually, I imagine the boss would scold MC for his revenge because it led to involving him


----------



## God (Jan 3, 2016)

MrCinos said:


> Already imagining double revenge from both MC and that boy's father.


Big Bro and Boss duo


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2016)

Just caught up with this. I thought revenge classroom was revenge porn, but this is more satisfying.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

anyone ever seen that 2008 korean movie, breathless?

seeing min cheul's relationship with his dad reminds me of that


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Jagger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Kazuki (Jan 3, 2016)

Been following this since about a month ago


here's the raws if anyone wants them

Looks like it's only going to be 60 chaps


----------



## Jagger (Jan 3, 2016)

Lost it at this


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 4, 2016)

Chapter 44.

I hope the retribution will be more severe than usual.


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2016)

All I feel is rage


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2016)

They're gonna (try to) hurt the little sister. You never hurt the little sister. The rage will be immeasurable.


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2016)

WEll at least the rapist is gone


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2016)

Cant wait to see where this is headed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, these guys are dead


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 6, 2016)

Chapter 45

Can't wait for the next chapter or two.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2016)

haha "don't act like those female characters in movies"

and then she still does


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 6, 2016)

I am curious will big bro beat shit out that bully girl or not?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 6, 2016)

^ I hope he does not discriminate.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2016)

He doesn't seem like the type that would lol


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 6, 2016)

MrCinos said:


> ^ I hope he does not discriminate.


Me too, as batman said hammer of justice is unisex. And she was one that began this mess anyway.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 6, 2016)

Only 15 chapters until it's done, huh? Assuming there are really only 60 of them. Think we'll have the rest of them by the next weekend?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 6, 2016)

^ Most likely, considering the pacing of releases. Give or take a couple of days.

By the way, did the author start any new web-manhwa after the end of this one?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 7, 2016)

Chapter 46
I nearly lost hope at end but last page calmed me down.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2016)

how did that guy get there?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2016)

He probably has some GPS tracking thing on his kid


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2016)

Not the savior I expected, but damn this won't end any different


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> He probably has some GPS tracking thing on his kid



oh that makes sense, fair enough


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well shit fuck.

They're all fucking dead. D. E. A. D.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2016)

They're scumbags though, they're still probably gonna try to use the kids as hostages which is a serious problem no matter how strong you are


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2016)

Taking advantage of drunk bitches is one thing but full-on rape? 

What kind of high-schoolers are these?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 8, 2016)

Chapter 47

So good.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2016)

Rip

Get gooned


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Dad should have said _You are already dead_


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

The Big Bro of this series is literally The Breaker.


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

I am at chapter 37 and i have to say it's easily an at least 7,5/10 series.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Taking advantage of drunk bitches is one thing but full-on rape?
> 
> What kind of high-schoolers are these?



"rape is one thing but full-on rape?!"


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> "rape is one thing but full-on rape?!"


They may be the same from the legal point of view, but I don't think consciously forcing yourself on an unwilling sober girl is as easy as drunk sex. One can be done out of stupidity, the other requires malice.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 9, 2016)

Chapter 48

Last pages so satisfying.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2016)

That last page...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2016)

Get rekt bitch


----------



## Jagger (Jan 9, 2016)

OH BOY, BIG BROTHA IS BACK.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 9, 2016)

If nothing else, the bitch's got brains. But she's messed with the wrong people, so they won't help her.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Bitch gonna get rekt


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 9, 2016)

I read all of this, only top tier cuckboys who need to went their rl frustrations can enjoy this shit.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm curious if east asian schools are really filled with such ridiculously violent delinquents like they always appear in anime/manga or if that's just the vengeful imagination of authors who got bullied


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> I read all of this, only top tier cuckboys who need to went their rl frustrations can enjoy this shit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 9, 2016)

fake and gay


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's true


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'm curious if east asian schools are really filled with such ridiculously violent delinquents like they always appear in anime/manga or if that's just the vengeful imagination of authors who got bullied



I've met quite a few people like those.

Some of my acquaintances in other areas admit doing this back in their high school days. I'm from Philippines.


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2016)

I hope that phone thing doesnt actually do anything because there is seriously no way they can win that case.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 11, 2016)

Chapter 49
What he did to that bitch was suprising, yet so good.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

I've never been this glad to see truck-san


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 11, 2016)

^ it's definitely one of his best appearances in medium.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I was like "Brah, why let her go" and then I saw Truck-kun


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

Truck-san even came all the way to Korea for this.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 11, 2016)

Damn, overkill brigade in full force this chapter


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 12, 2016)

Truck-kun returns! This time he's here to greet one of the bad guys.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 12, 2016)

Final stretch, eh?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 12, 2016)

Big Brotha, you can do it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 12, 2016)

The nerd is an idiot


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 13, 2016)

The end is nigh. I haven't read all of the raws, so I don't know how exactly it ends. If Hyung wins, what happens next? I doubt little bro will get better all of a sudden. Now I kinda hope for an ending where both Hyung and Min Cheul die, Hyung certainly deserved it for all he did.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Chair smashed to his head=no fucks given


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2016)

Since they're already fighting, is this going to end soon?  I don't know if this is an ongoing manhwa or something finished


----------



## Jagger (Jan 14, 2016)

It's supposed to be only 60 chapters long.

I can't imagine the series going further than that either.


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah the series is already finished at 60 chaps 

(the last 3 chaps are still locked unless you have a paid account I think )


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 14, 2016)

Chapter 53


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2016)

Good God, buried six feet under


----------



## Jagger (Jan 14, 2016)

Ahahahaha, Main Bully getting rekt.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 14, 2016)

In the words of Achilles from the movie Troy:

_"Now you know who you're fighting"_


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2016)

But somehow I get the feeling this fight will be extended by some cheap move (if you can even call something cheap in this whole situation )


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2016)

Pretty much. Hyung is gonna drag the beating out, slip up and Min-Cheul will even the odds somehow for a bit.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 15, 2016)

Chapter 54

This isn't even close.

I guess his sister will save him from roof jumping "incident"


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 15, 2016)

I kinda feel bad for Min Cheul now.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't

Throw him off the roof and the repeat


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sparring is done, beatdown has commenced


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 16, 2016)

Flashback time!

No, seriously, I feel bad for Min Cheul. He could've grown up into a completely different person if his father wasn't such a piece of shit. Poor boy never had a proper male role model to look up to.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah, when backstories are involved, it usually means the guy is going to die.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> Flashback time!
> 
> No, seriously, I feel bad for Min Cheul. He could've grown up into a completely different person if his father wasn't such a piece of shit. Poor boy never had a proper male role model to look up to.



Of course that was a shitty childhood but he's way worse than his dad, by orders of magnitude.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2016)

He's shitting his pants


----------



## Jagger (Jan 18, 2016)

FEAR.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 18, 2016)

Chapter 202

Seems like there's a twist in the works


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 18, 2016)

Bro miraculously got better! I didn't think this would happen, but here it is. He'll be returning into a school without delinquents, good for him.

Now, how will the situation on the roof sort itself out?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mwahahaha, taking a hostage ain't going to do shit brah. Not going to do shit.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2016)

Big bro has gone way too far to be influenced by a hostage he barely cares about


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2016)

I think glasses got into an argument with the brother and pushe him.


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 19, 2016)

Chapter 202

*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Min Cheul next chap


*Spoiler*: __ 



or not could go either way


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 19, 2016)

>i don't know why you're saying all this bullshit
>i could care less about your backstory

hahahahahah


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 19, 2016)

damn so min cheul is even more fucked up than i thought he was


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2016)

So close to getting it right.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2016)

This fucker is so dead now...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2016)

Crippled would make more sense. Unable to ever fight again.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 19, 2016)

Shit, so glasses pushing little bro off the roof wasn't just a crack theory. Oh well, now there'll be one more corpse.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2016)

THEY'RE ALL DEAD


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2016)

God glasses kun is so spineless,

fucking run and get help, is he going to stop and chase you? Hope glasses kun gets hit by truck kun.


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 20, 2016)

Chapter 202

I knew this would happen

Only 1 chap left


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm amazed.

The sister didn't do anything. She really wanted him dead


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2016)

He's a big scumbag. He can really take a beating though.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 20, 2016)

You know a story is good when it makes you feel something for every party involved.


----------



## Arcana (Jan 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> God glasses kun is so spineless,
> 
> fucking run and get help, is he going to stop and chase you? Hope glasses kun gets hit by truck kun.



truck kun lost his touch

he couldn't finish that bish on the motorcycle


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'm amazed.
> 
> The sister didn't do anything. She really wanted him dead



i like that as a character choice

no last-minute sentimentality




instead, it comes from someone else


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 21, 2016)

Chapter 202

last chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Guy _might_ have lived if he just shut his mouth

Guess his sister really didn't care

Those final couple pages tho


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2016)

So what was the moral of this story
Supreme violence solves everything, but a bitch is going to keep being a bitch?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2016)

Zaru said:


> So what was the moral of this story
> Supreme violence solves everything, but a bitch is going to keep being a bitch?



lol "moral"

that epilogue was just tacked on in order to give the illusion that this revenge porn narrative was conscious of the limitations of revenge


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Based sister


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Man, little bro should have done an Angel Densetsu and cleaned house.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope to see a new work from the author someday soon. 

I enjoyed the ending with an exception of turning in part as it wasnt necessary in the slightest on the old man part.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2016)

Little brother shouldn't have looked so scared.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh boy, here we go again.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 21, 2016)

Little bro should get some fighting lessons from big bro.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 21, 2016)

Zaru said:


> So what was the moral of this story
> Supreme violence solves everything, but a bitch is going to keep being a bitch?


Cycle of violence is everlasting, so...learn a martial art, I guess?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 23, 2016)

read it all in  one go, it was that good. didn't know what  to get from the premise but it suddenly became extremely satisfying and feels good.jpg since big bro took  the stage as mc. and most importantly it didn't have any  of the moral  mumbo jumbo. last  chapter when  the young brother said "hyung i don't want  you  to  become a murderer because  of me" i started cringing so hard only for him to go  all "KILL  THIS friend" two panels later  
only exception is the old  man turning himself in. that was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 16, 2016)

Chapter 206
New chapter

Guess it's not over


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2016)

Why is this continuing  What can the story gain from more fistrape?


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh, marvelous. First chapter spins three plotlines at the same time. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 16, 2016)

I've a feeling old man's sentence is going to be prolonged soon.


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 20, 2016)

Chapter 206


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the bully is still alive

I wonder if they'll go with the counter revenge route (where the little brother beats him up at the end this time) or turn good and become friends with the MC route


----------



## Cromer (Apr 20, 2016)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 21, 2016)

This doesn't look like revenge porn anymore.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wtf its still here?


----------



## God (Apr 21, 2016)

They're continuing it? 

Let's see if they can remain consistent.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 28, 2016)

Chapter 206


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dude feels bad about beating up highschoolers, but surely he won't have a problem about punching a prison inmate in the teeth? He should just do it already.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 29, 2016)

I too am wondering why he hasn't attempted to put a stop to the harassment, but in prison I'm sure the other guys lackeys will jump in soon and he shall be forced to put an end to it.

Well until that happens there is a new series called Dokgo which is pretty similar to this


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 29, 2016)

wait, dear boy CONTINUED? what's the point? the storyline had basically concluded with the main villain getting dropped off a building, no?


----------



## Stannis (Apr 29, 2016)

MrCinos said:


> I've a feeling old man's sentence is going to be prolonged soon.


looking forward to that


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2016)

Dam the latest chapter attempted rape scene was crazy. Didn't expect this from this series, you would think prison rape would prompt him to fight back.


----------



## OS (May 23, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> wait, dear boy CONTINUED? what's the point? the storyline had basically concluded with the main villain getting dropped off a building, no?


i want to know this too


----------



## Zeta42 (May 23, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> wait, dear boy CONTINUED? what's the point? the storyline had basically concluded with the main villain getting dropped off a building, no?


It led to several new plotlines.
- Big bro's boss went to prison where he suffers harassment from other prisoners, but resists fighting back because he is against needless violence
- Boss' son is mad that his father turned himself in because of some shitty delinquents and constantly picks fights with them
- Little bro is harassed by new delinquents, but is too traumatized by the bully to fight back
- The bully is actually still alive, though comatose (much like little bro was)
- And there's still no telling what big bro may do.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yay yay, big bro is about to kick some ass again! Those poor bastards picked the wrong person to rob.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 21, 2016)

Why are the releases so slow? It's been more than a month since the previous chapter.

Anyway, this second arc appears to be heavy on character development. Big bro is questioning his own thirst for violence, and little bro's bespectacled friend grew up a little, too.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 24, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> Why are the releases so slow? It's been more than a month since the previous chapter.
> 
> Anyway, this second arc appears to be heavy on character development. Big bro is questioning his own thirst for violence, and little bro's bespectacled friend grew up a little, too.



That's what I'm wondering too.
Probably because mangacow picked up "Dokgo". They're releasing it almost daily..


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 26, 2016)

Chapter 70.

Oh boy, someone's asking for it.



DeVision said:


> That's what I'm wondering too.
> Probably because mangacow picked up "Dokgo". They're releasing it almost daily..


Which is awesome and everyone who's enjoying Dear Boy, should try as well.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 27, 2016)

Chapter 71

It's happening!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 29, 2016)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 71
> 
> It's happening!



F**king finally!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 11, 2016)

He dead


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 20, 2016)

OH SHIT

THE BULLY WOKE UP


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 28, 2016)

And... it's over? Just like that? What was the point then?


----------

